

Travis CI adds support for Postgres 9.1, 9.2 and 9.3 - cookiestack
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/2013-11-29-postgresql-92-93-now-available/

======
sjtgraham
Finally. Having to install 9.2 each build killed me. It added 10 minutes to a
build and sometimes hanged leaving a 20-odd minute wait for it to time out.
This is a real improvement.

